# Over 4000 Members!



## Stosta (27/4/16)

With the strange and sudden influx of new members, I noticed that ECIGSSA now has over 4000 members!

Just wanted to thank everyone for this forum. All the forumites who contribute, and all the mods who keep us all in line, and everyone happy!

A great achievement guys, not easy to keep this many people online in such a positive envirnment, you all rock!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (27/4/16)

Well said @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (27/4/16)

Woop woop

Reactions: Like 1


----------

